# Mercer County, WV adult (M) YOung beautiful Female



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Princeton, WV | shelter#10418-angel
 
*shelter#10418-angel*


*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Princeton, WV *

Large • Young • Female 

    
shelter info: 304-425-2838 or [email protected]

*More about shelter#10418-angel*

Pet ID: shelter#10418-angel 
*shelter#10418-angel's Contact Info*



*Mercer County Area Animals In Need*, Princeton, WV 

Phone: Please use email
See more pets from Mercer County Area Animals In Need
For more information, visit Mercer County Area Animals In Need's Web site.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I just posted this youngster today also .... I had some additional pictures also. Mods probably need to close this as a duplicate post... THANKS for posting her though!


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

yea, I was running the zip codes for the region in AC's, I certainly can't call on every one, we have currently 12 dogs here right now, 2 adoptions pending, and I'd love to save more, but two of my fosters are on vacation till after the labor day weekend and then it's back to business and we can save more. just heartbreaking to feel like you're spinning your wheels. just trying to post the most I see in the mid south, cuz it's just so ridiculous here in this region, I just don't get why these people can't have any respect for their dogs. NC, SC and GA are the worst offending states in the mid south.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------

